# Burton Custom X 2014 bindings - Cartel vs Diode



## bson (Dec 26, 2013)

I've been researching what bindings to get for my new 2014 Burton Custom X. This is my first real charger board so I want to choose wisely. I'm a Burton man and I've only ridden Burton boards. My current setup is a 2009/10 Burton Guru + 2010 Mission bindings. 

I've narrowed my picks to only two candidates. The Diode EST and the Cartels EST. 

Riding style: I don't do parks, only groomers and some backcountry as well. I've been riding since I was kid (I'm 26 now) here in Iceland. However, I would only say i'm somewhere in between intermediate and expert. I want my new setup to help me develop my style and held me gain more confidence at high speeds. 

My question is: Can I justify the difference between the Cartels EST (249$) to the Diode (399$) at my level? Will the Diode be "too difficult" and if not, worth the price?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I'd go stiffer than the Cartels with the Custom X, it's a pretty burly board and the new softer hb on the cartels will not give you the response you'll be looking for. You have lots of options if you look beyond Burton. There are also the missions which have the old stiff cartel hb and the same base (as the current model), just downgraded straps and hardware.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm a similar level rider, I have diodes and really like them, they are light, and quite responsive. If you're going to keep the setup for a while the price increase isn't much over a few years. You won't find them "too difficult". 

Although I don't own a custom X I think they're a perfect match for that board.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If you want light Diodes. If yo want bomber durability Malavitas are stiffer than Cartels.


----------



## bson (Dec 26, 2013)

Lamps said:


> I'm a similar level rider, I have diodes and really like them, they are light, and quite responsive. If you're going to keep the setup for a while the price increase isn't much over a few years. You won't find them "too difficult".
> 
> Although I don't own a custom X I think they're a perfect match for that board.


Yeah I agree, Burton says it's the optimal setup on their website. But I am a little hesitant because of the price. But I'm leaning towards taking the plunge and ordering them.


----------



## bson (Dec 26, 2013)

Nivek said:


> If you want light Diodes. If yo want bomber durability Malavitas are stiffer than Cartels.


I've seen people talking about the Malavitas on the forums being stiffer than the Cartels. But all official material from Burton says that Malavitas are for freestyle and softer than Cartel. So it doesn't install much confidence since i'm not in a position to try them and see the difference (The Icelandic shops don't cary much Burton anymore, to expensive since they have to order it from Burton-Europe. I will be getting mine while I'm in the US  )

Nivek, have you tried both the 2014 Malavitas and the 2014 Cartels yourself or is this something you've heard from a reputable source?


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

bson said:


> Yeah I agree, Burton says it's the optimal setup on their website. But I am a little hesitant because of the price. But I'm leaning towards taking the plunge and ordering them.


I posted this once before here. My grandma, passed away a few years ago, she always said that if you have two pennies left in this world you should buy food with one and with the other buy a hyacinth for your soul. 

so long as you've put that first penny to proper use go for it.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

I have a beloved pair of the last C02 EST's on my 2012 Custom X...I can tell you that the stiffer you go with the binding, the happier you will be with the deck.

Boot stiffness comes into play here as well.

I think it all depends on the boot you are rocking...What do you have going on for your feet these days?


----------



## bson (Dec 26, 2013)

yojik said:


> Boot stiffness comes into play here as well.
> 
> I think it all depends on the boot you are rocking...What do you have going on for your feet these days?


I think you're right there. I just bought a pair ThirtyTwo Focus boa as they were recommended for wide feet like mine. I was also curious to try the thirtytwo boots so I decided to get them. My current boots are a 2010 Salomon Synapse that I have been using with my 2010 Guru.


----------



## bson (Dec 26, 2013)

So, last night I did some more research and found that a lot of people seem to be pairing the Custom X with the Genesis. The recommended use of that binding is all-mountain/free-ride so according to Burton it should be the correct binding for me, not to stiff, but stiff enough for my custom X. Keep in mind that I also have pretty stiff boot (23 Focus boa). 

As you can see, these two guys seem to have chosen them with the board. 

Rob's Review - Burton Custom X Snowboard 2014 - Snowboards.com - YouTube
2014 Burton Custom X Snowboard & Genesis Binding - YouTube

... and here's a review for the binding: 2014 Burton Genesis EST Snowboard Bindings - Review - The-House.com - YouTube

What do you guys think?


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

As others have said, you (and the CustomX) will be happier with stiffer bindings to match up to the board and boots. On burtons scale in order of responsiveness diode>cartel>malavita/genesis, but the malavita might be stiffer deepening on who you ask.

Why go stiff? More responsive due to direct energy transfer from boots to bindings to board. Softer bindings are less responsive because they are designed to have more flex, as a result turn initiation will be delayed/slower comparatively (energy absorbed by flex). If your charging hard you want quick response so you ride a precise line and maintain control.


----------



## bson (Dec 26, 2013)

theprocess said:


> Why go stiff? More responsive due to direct energy transfer from boots to bindings to board. Softer bindings are less responsive because they are designed to have more flex, as a result turn initiation will be delayed/slower comparatively (energy absorbed by flex). If your charging hard you want quick response so you ride a precise line and maintain control.


Well, I get your point regarding the stiff binding and the charging part. But the main reason for me being hesitant to take the really stiff Diodes is that they might be comfortable when cruising reds with a group of people at different ability levels. I do not charge all the time. I have had trouble with uncomfortable boots and really do not want a similar binding problem. How will the Diodes be when cruising at lower speeds, uncomfortable?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Love the Genesis. It's no CO2 but I feel like its just as responsive if not more. It has great tech. I ride mine on a Burton Aftermath and they're great on piste or pipe.


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

bson said:


> Well, I get your point regarding the stiff binding and the charging part. But the main reason for me being hesitant to take the really stiff Diodes is that they might be comfortable when cruising reds with a group of people at different ability levels. I do not charge all the time. I have had trouble with uncomfortable boots and really do not want a similar binding problem. How will the Diodes be when cruising at lower speeds, uncomfortable?


The Diodes are not that stiff. They are only rated as an 8 on Burton's site and the Highback is nowhere as stiff as CO2 or my old Ride CAD. If you want to go with a softer binding, then you either need to go with a stiffer boot (Burton's recommendation) or trade in your board and move down to the Custom. The Custom hits all your points, mid flex boot and Cartel binding.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

bson said:


> So, last night I did some more research and found that a lot of people seem to be pairing the Custom X with the Genesis. The recommended use of that binding is all-mountain/free-ride so according to Burton it should be the correct binding for me, not to stiff, but stiff enough for my custom X. Keep in mind that I also have pretty stiff boot (23 Focus boa).
> 
> As you can see, these two guys seem to have chosen them with the board.
> 
> ...


Took a private lesson last year and the instructor had this exact setup. He was absolutely killing it with this combo, and made his custom x look like a jib stick, but I'm sure skills had more to do with it than the binding. I was really surprised what he was able to do with this combo.


----------

